# Phone volume control



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Mine is preset so you can't miss a call


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Best I could do ... page 102.

https://www.chevrolet.is/content/da...anuals/documents/my13/Infotainment_manual.pdf

now that I posted the link I see it is for a 2013 overseas Cruze - that wasn't in the description...


I also ran across this: https://www.wallacechev.com/blog/2017-chevrolet-cruze-10-cool-facts-you-didnt-know/

Possibly #7 might help.

Lastly is it possible you can change a setting on your phone to do what you need?


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

I read through those both, thank you, didn’t find the adjustment in there. Now trying to figure out how to get the software to update the mylink, talking to online chat now to see if they can help. I miss so many texts and calls because the ringer is very low and I drive a lot, drives me bonkers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

